# [ANZEIGE] Black Week bei NBB: Bis zu 40% Rabatt auf Monitore, Notebooks, SSDs und mehr + Daily Black Deals



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Black Week bei NBB: Bis zu 40% Rabatt auf Monitore, Notebooks, SSDs und mehr + Daily Black Deals*

						Bei Notebooksbilliger läuft vom 23. bis zum 28. September die Black Week. Dabei gibt es bis zu 40% Rabatt auf Aktionsartikel aus den Bereichen Monitore, Notebooks, PCs, Smartphones, SSDs, Netzwerk-Artikel und vielen mehr. Außerdem locken Daily Black Deals mit Hammerpreisen. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Black Week bei NBB: Bis zu 40% Rabatt auf Monitore, Notebooks, SSDs und mehr + Daily Black Deals*


----------

